# Has This Happened To You?



## ArmySoprano

So as I mentioned in the first thread, I will heading off into the US Army this summer. Recently my oldest (who is 1) has been very attached to me, and will not leave my sight. Whenever she's away from me for even a few minutes, she will burst into tears and everything else. So I am wondering if anyone here has experience with their child behaving this way? Also what can I do to at least keep it from not happening everyday? I'd just hate to see what she would be like once I am gone for those weeks. :/


----------



## x__amour

Oh sure. Separation anxiety is totally normal and comes and goes. :hugs:


----------



## Foogirl

My OH's cousin had his one year old visiting us this week. She was exactly the same, he couldn't even be in the room with him being held by someone else and she wailed like a banshee. I asked his mum if she was like that when she looked after her for a couple of days a week and nope - not a bit of it, she was just fine. Most babies go through it and it will pass but rest assured she won't cry for weeks on end if you aren't there.


----------



## blamesydney

My LO freaks out when I go to school at night unless she leaves to go to her grandparents first! She then gets too excited and doesn't even realize I'm leaving


----------

